# PTO driven generator.



## urbd115 (Dec 28, 2010)

Im considering this type generator to make use of my tractor and using diesel, which stores easier & more safely.
Has anyone here used/have or have an opinion about one model in specific.

I wish i had confidence in the one at harbor frieght, several have told me not to depend on anything from Chicago tools.


----------

